# How much I can Expect in Singapore



## mohansktrt (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I am having 5+ years of IT experience in Microsoft Techonologies . I am planning to move singapore for Job Search on Next week. I had a touch with some agencies in Singapore. But there are offering 2800 to 3500 SGD per month.

Can you please any one advice me what the Industry standard salary for 5.7 years of experence. what Salary maximum I can expect in Singapore.

Thanks in advance 

SK Mohan kumar


----------

